# Free Shipping



## Jakey (31/5/16)

Just wanted to confirm that for free shipping on your site the code to be used is FREESHIP on checkout


----------



## Kaizer (31/5/16)

AFAIK, need to purchase for at least R1500, and the code is FREESHIPPING

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (31/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> AFAIK, need to purchase for at least R1500, and the code is FREESHIPPING


Forgot to add the R1500 thanks Kaizer.Ok sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

